# Rotary Aquadive



## jeff wilson

It it may be time to let these two go what do you think they worth.


----------



## arutlosjr11

jeff wilson said:


> It it may be time to let these two go what do you think they worth.


Very nice. Does the depth gauge work?


----------



## jeff wilson

Yes both depth gauges are still in the watches lots have been removed because of leaking.


----------



## jeff wilson




----------



## jeff wilson

How does everybody load photos now my Photobucket keeps deleting them ???


----------



## jeff wilson

Two links to photos Rotary Aquadives 
imgbox - fast, simple image host
imgbox - fast, simple image host


----------



## jeff wilson

That’s funny the photos are back on the post ???


----------



## BenzCLK

used to have a aquadive was my first watch


----------



## JonasForsberg

Great watches!!!
I saw (and this is the only one I´ve ever seen... exept yours) an orange Rotary Aquadive in great condition been sold for under the offered price (in mars this year). Offered price was 1 600 (i think it was USD... but it could have been Euro, I live in Europe, but the watch was from Canda). If you ask me... you should get between 2 -3 000 USD for the orange. The blue is more commond (but extremely rare) and I`ve seen it offered for 2 500 GBP (don´t know if bought or not).... pricerange for the blue??? approxemately 2 - 2 500 usd.
This is just my thoughts. I hope you get better payed 
Good luck with your sale!!!

Jonas


----------



## jeff wilson

Thanks for your advice Jonas I would like to get £4500.00 for the pair it would be nice for someone to have both of them.


----------



## T1meout

You’ll have a harder time finding a single buyer for both, rather than selling them separately.


----------

